# 02 gas ezgo wont move



## jac_0101 (Oct 5, 2017)

hi there 

so i have a golf cart that turns over but doesn't move. spark plugs wet so i would think there was to much fuel going in. i have replaced the fuel filter, fuel pump, carburetor, and gas lines. i can get it to go if i hold pedal to floor for about 2 min. also if it does go i put on the air filter (which is also new) and it will not move. so to much fuel not enough air i think. robin engine EH29C :crying::crying: help


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Faulty ignition will fool anyone into thinking too rich when the plug wets out after engine is spun enough. Worn engine to make low compression does exactly the same thing.


----------

